# Want to see some proper Violin playing?



## Daryl (Oct 2, 2006)

However, leave all sense of taste and decency at the door....

http://youtube.com/watch?v=VmjGDBWZZFw

D


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 2, 2006)

Have been watching the career of Gilles Apap for years. He handles the violin very freely with strong gypsy violin influences. I like everything that makes classical orientated music a living art of today.

Hannes


----------



## Daryl (Oct 2, 2006)

I agree. What I find so incredible is that technically he's very good and everything looks very traditional, but he is able to let go of those influences when he performs like this. I find that very hard to do, although for some reason I find it easier on the piano.

D


----------



## joaz (Oct 2, 2006)

Very Enjoyable. !!

The cadenza sounded a little unfamiliar.

Was it by Beethoven ?? :lol: 

regards Joe


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 2, 2006)

That was silly, but he's very charismatic and obviously a great player.


----------



## Bruce Richardson (Oct 2, 2006)

I loved that, absolutely loved it. Thanks for the turn-on.

I think Mozart would probably love this.


----------



## Mike Greene (Oct 2, 2006)

I love it too! Great fun!


----------



## José Herring (Oct 2, 2006)

That was great. Freedom of expression! That's what it's all about.

BTW, Bruce did you get banned from NS? You're spending a lot of time here so if you didn't get banned be warned people that spend time here sooner or latter get the axe at NS.

Jose


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 2, 2006)

I loved this too

For those of you in LA area check this out 

he is playing Oct 7th at 

The Marjorie Luke theartre in Santa Barbara

No idea who he is playing with.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 2, 2006)

What cool vids! Some really excellent players - love it.


----------



## kid-surf (Oct 3, 2006)

I was all set to be bored out of my mind with the 'properness' of the whole thing...

But.. gotta say, that was pretty entertaining...


----------



## Daryl (Oct 3, 2006)

You don't think that I would waste time listening to *real *proper nice playing do you????

D


----------



## Bruce Richardson (Oct 3, 2006)

It's better the second time...

Criag, are you going to go check out what he's doing in Santa Barbara? It looks like that's his only U.S. date for a while.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 3, 2006)

Bruce, I may go.

why is Saturday a bad day Stephan?

I have no idea who Teka and friends are. something tells me they are not the people in the monkey suits in the video.


----------



## sbkp (Oct 3, 2006)

I already have a commitment for that night. If I sneak out, maybe I'll see you there.


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 3, 2006)

Roby Lakatos is always worth a visit. Did not hear him live yet, but his father in Budapest who is also great.


Hannes


----------



## MCS (Oct 16, 2006)

Here´s another link:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=OxaCmtC8Cms

This is what I would call a proper violin playing 
Mr. Shaham is really one of the best players I´ve ever seen. Nearly perfect bowing and intonation. Also the fastest notes are always understandable. And he play this piece like a little daily practise for the fingers and in the final part it looks like the playback speed of the video would be set to double speed and still his violin doesn´t move. Thats great playing.


----------



## wonshu (Oct 16, 2006)

No disrespect to any of the players, but what makes the Violin such a bitch to play is that intonation is just f***ing hard and not even these unbelievable players get everything right... Although Lakatos is pretty clean as compared to that other guy.

This brings me to one of the biggest problems with the samples: they're just plain dead on and thus, pretty dead.

Funny how "right" isn't necessarily (or hardly ever for that matter) good or touching or whatever you call why we like music.

Cheers
Hans


----------



## Hermitage59 (Oct 16, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=QExK7XLFqdk

http://youtube.com/watch?v=qI2-1HzgWs8

http://youtube.com/watch?v=nXAKs8fZvxM

http://youtube.com/watch?v=zYaE5ythxIk

http://youtube.com/watch?v=21dsRBeIy8A

http://youtube.com/watch?v=AfDXZ4RCm6U

Some contrasting styles here.

I put the links in for Szeryng with piano for a perspective on solo playing in a more 'understated' style (in contrast to Vengerov and Heifetz), and maybe a guide for some as to the complexities of the instrument, and why it's so challenging to emulate this with samples.


Alex.


----------



## Ed (Oct 16, 2006)

GPO could do this. Might have to practise with the EQ, but it could be done! I bet DP DAN could do it! :idea:


----------



## Daryl (Oct 16, 2006)

wonshu @ Mon Oct 16 said:


> No disrespect to any of the players, but what makes the Violin such a bitch to play is that intonation is just f***ing hard and not even these unbelievable players get everything right... Although Lakatos is pretty clean as compared to that other guy.
> 
> Cheers
> Hans


The big snag is that not only is a hairs breadth mistake "out of tune", but intonation also depends on context and the intonation of other players. There is also the vibrato to consider. Using various different sorts of vibrato whilst still trying to get the tonality centred is crucial, but some of the time even players don't agree on what is correct. Of course, if the bowing is not correct this can also make the note sound out of tune. :lol: 

D


----------



## wonshu (Oct 16, 2006)

I often wondered how little kids can stick to playing this horrible instrument! BTW: I'm a drummer, so that was easy!


----------



## Bruce Richardson (Oct 16, 2006)

wonshu @ Mon Oct 16 said:


> Funny how "right" isn't necessarily (or hardly ever for that matter) good or touching or whatever you call why we like music.
> 
> Cheers
> Hans



Absolutely. If a player can dissolve the concept of right or wrong in a listener--that's the realm of the highest talents.


----------



## Thonex (Oct 16, 2006)

Great link Daryl!!!

Reading some of the comments on utube.... wow... some people have their heads so far up their f#@king a$$es it's unbelievable.

As a good friend of mine said...(and I love this expression) " An open mind is a learning mind... an ostrich is a bird"

T


----------



## wonshu (Oct 16, 2006)

Smells good though here... 

Edit: I'm such a self-centered idiot... I thought you were referring to the comments here... read only half your post...

Please disregard...


----------



## Thonex (Oct 16, 2006)

wonshu @ Mon Oct 16 said:


> Smells good though here...



i didn't mean you... the people on uTube


----------

